# Safety Issues at my High School



## brownnathanial

Lets post photos of safety issues you have found in your theater, Maybe we can pitch you some advice and suggestions!

Racks of clothing and other things in front of the main electrical



Might be a little outdated?


----------



## StradivariusBone

I don't think you're supposed to store anything in the electrical closet, much less combustibles.


----------



## brownnathanial

Yea! According to OSHA regulations and NFPA codes there is to be an area at least 3 feet long by 2.5 feet wide clearance (or the width of the panel) in front of the electrical panel.


----------



## Focus

Where did you find that fire extinguisher? storage or props? That's just Water BTW, and probably not in service to begin with, seeing as it is not even mounted or labeled or inspected for more than a decade. Why not just fix your problems in the same amount of time that it takes to take pictures of them an post them on the internet?


----------



## brownnathanial

That fire extinguisher sits on the work bench. When new students are being shown around the shop it is pointed out to them when our instructor is going over safety. 

I can only do so much to fix a problem as I am only a student. Our theatre director asked me to submit a list of safety hazards and things we need. I submitted the this letter to our instructor, principal and superintendent.


----------



## Focus

The extinguisher is probably not required, however having incorrect types of extinguishers, can be a problem, because in an emergency, someone may grab the wrong/non-working/out of date extinguisher instead of the appropriate one. It is okay to keep it in a cabinet or somewhere out of site for times when you want to spray other students or teachers.(change the water though, that can get disgusting over time.)


----------



## brownnathanial

That is my only concern is that if somebody goes to use it since it is sitting right in the opening and it is either and electrical fire or flammable liquid then all hell breaks loose.


----------



## venuetech

brownnathanial said:


> Our theatre director asked me to submit a list of safety hazards and things we need. I submitted the this letter to our instructor, principal and superintendent.


a 28 MB letter that for me does not download.


----------



## brownnathanial

Hmmm, I am not sure why it wouldn't work for you.


----------



## venuetech

brownnathanial said:


> Hmmm, I am not sure why it wouldn't work for you.


the real question is why is it such a large file? I gather it is loaded with photos?


----------



## brownnathanial

There are a few attached photos


----------



## josh88

There weren't that many pictures, I will note there were typos. The one that stands out was hiring an electrical to fix your outlet problems. I assume you meant electrician. Also the prices you have listed might be high. I've never heard of the site you listed but I'd advise you check somewhere else. $32 for an HPL is pretty high, norcostco has them for $18 and change, bmi, production advantage, full compass, or various other vendors may have better prices. So maybe shop around a bit more. For a 9 page PDF I'm not sure why it was 28 mb.


Via Tapatalk


----------



## MNicolai

josh88 said:


> There weren't that many pictures, I will note there were typos. The one that stands out was hiring an electrical to fix your outlet problems. I assume you meant electrician. Also the prices you have listed might be high. I've never heard of the site you listed but I'd advise you check somewhere else. $32 for an HPL is pretty high, norcostco has them for $18 and change, bmi, production advantage, full compass, or various other vendors may have better prices. So maybe shop around a bit more. For a 9 page PDF I'm not sure why it was 28 mb.
> 
> 
> Via Tapatalk



Re: HPL Price

I've found a number of public institutions (schools, universities, such forth) to have contracts for super-low lamp pricing. University I'm at buys HPL lamps through a state contract for cheap. High school I went to buys lamps through a similar contract for cheap. Not sure on the logistics of these operations as they tend to be handled by a maintenance electrician or facilities manager.

If your institution has such a contract in place, you may have available to you better pricing than you can get through your local lighting dealer.


----------



## brownnathanial

* Boone High School Auditorium Inspection and Improvements*


In my recent inspection of the Boone High School auditorium, I have uncovered multiple problems. In order to resolve these issues, I would like to suggest some precautions that should be put into affect for the safety of the students, faculty, and guests that use the auditorium throughout the year.


Upon reading the Occupational Safety & Health Administration (OSHA) standards, National Fire Protection Association (NFPA) standards and National Electric Code (NEC) the following things have come to my attention:


Due to some outlets not working on the catwalk, the light crew has had to run extension cords from one side of the catwalk to the other in order to power lights (see attached photo #1). The NEC says “extension cords must not be used as a replacement for standard electrical wiring in a building". OSHA demands that extension cords not be used for more than 90 days, even as a temporary wiring solution. The extension cords on the catwalk have been in place for an extended period of time and are likely to be left in place until the outlets are repaired.


At least one of the extension cords has a damaged plug (see attached photo #2), which means it is not OSHA compliant.


NFPA 30 states that oil based paint is a class IIIA flammable and combustible liquid. Even though not always found in our theater, paint thinner is classified as a class II liquid. These liquids are to be stored in a properly marked cabinet as described in [910.106(d)(3)]. Flammable liquids are to be stored in a cabinet properly marked “FLAMMABLE Keep Fire Away”.


According to OSHA regulations and NFPA codes there is to be an area at least 3 feet long by 2.5 feet wide clearance (or the width of the panel) in front of the electrical panel. This safety area is suggested to be marked on the floor (by tape or paint) to discourage setting objects in front of the panel.


The Office of Compliance Safety and Health say that the latches on fire doors are never to be taped down. In the event of a fire, the hot gases can build up enough pressure to blow the doors open, rendering them useless. OSHA regulations require fire doors not be held open by a wedge or be tied open, like our auditorium doors often are. Fire doors are to only be held open by automatic release mechanism [29 CFR §1910.36 (a)(3)]


We don't announce the location of the fire exits as described in NFPA code [12.7.7.3*]:

“In the following assembly occupancies, an audible announcement shall be made, or a projected image shall be shown, prior to the start of each program that notifies occupants of the location of the exits to be used in case of a fire or other emergency:

(1) Theaters

(2) Motion picture theaters

(3) Auditoriums

(4) Other similar assembly occupancies with occupant loads exceeding 300 where there are noncontinuous programs”

Although no specific code exists for the overhead lighting hoists, it is ideal that they be inspected at least once every five years. In this inspection the cables, hoists and pulleys should be inspected by a properly certified agency.


For the most part we have no Personal Protective Equipment (PPE) in place. Title 29 in the Code of Federal Regulations says “Employers must ensure that each affected employee uses appropriate eye or face protection when exposed to eye or face hazards from flying particles”. This code would suggest that while performing certain activities eye protection needs to be provided for students. Hand protection is a necessary piece of PPE to avoid burns, splinters and cuts from sharp edged or loose wire. All PPE should be stored in a easily accessed place with proper singe reminding to use it posted where visible.


NFPA 10 [6.3.1] says “Fire extinguishers shall be subjected to maintenance at intervals of not more than 1 year, at the time of hydrostatic test, or when specifically indicated by an inspection or electronic notification…” In the tech wing there is a Class A fire extinguisher that has not been checked since 1999 (See attached photo #3).

To fix these problems I have the following suggestions (solution number corresponds with problem number):


In order to remove the need for extension cords I would suggest hiring an electrical to inspect the lighting grid and make the repairs necessary to have all the outlets working on the catwalk.


Fixing the outlets on the catwalk would remove the need to use the cords on the catwalk then we could properly dispose of the damaged cord.


To be in compliance with NFPA 30 any oil based paints and paint thinner we have in the theater needs to be stored in an approved cabinet. There are multiple sizes of these cabinets readily available for purchase or the shop class could possibly build one to the standards described in NFPA [910.106(d)(3)].


Often we find objects (boxes, clothing, bags, chairs, etc.) in the area directly in front of the electrical panels and electrical distribution panel (see attached photo #4). To make it known not to set items in the 36” by 30” area I suggest marking the area with a bright colored tape as well as putting a sign on the front cover of the box. This procedure also should be put into affect with the power distribution box located in the tower.


If it is decided that taping the latch is in violation of fire code, the fire doors need to have some sort of automatic release mechanism installed rather than using a wooden wedge or duct tape to hold the latch down.


Before any performance, the opening announcement needs to have information about all the fire exits. This announcement would ideally take place before the Toreador theater announcement.


For the safety of the students and faculty I would suggest an inspection of the overhead rigging to be a top priority as an accident could be cause major damage to our equipment and could inflict injury or death to people on stage.


PPE needs to be purchased and put into use. Students should be required to wear eye protection while using a saw, hammer, staple gun, or crowbar. Proper eye protection should also be used when painting in case of splatter and when the potential for exploding lamps exist (particularly Xenon projector / spotlight lamps). Students should be required to wear gloves when moving wood, platforms, flats, and light fixtures. Proper warning signs need to be installed to remind students of the use of PPE.


The Class A fire extinguisher needs to be checked by a proper technician. In the case that it is determined necessary to have, the proper steps should be taken as directed by the technician.






With the recent inventory of our lighting equipment I have learned the following things:


We have 18 functioning light fixtures on the catwalk and 19 non-working fixtures in the light booth (see attached photo #5). The lights are as follows:

*WORKING* *Does not include overhead rigging above stage


Kliegl 1550 (3)


Parellipsphere (7) (One needs a replacement lamp


Par Can (8)

*NOT WORKING*


Kliegl 1550 (3)


Parellipsphere (7)


Altman 1KL6-12 (3)


Par Can (2)


Fresnel (4) *Used on overhead rigging, not catwalk

For most people, I know just listing the light models won't do any good so here are the facts about our lights.


Most of our lights are from the late 70's and early 80's
The Kliegl Bros Company went out of business in the early 90's


The Parellipsphere model was the first of it's kind in 1975, this fixture went out of production in 1984


The Altman 1KL series was manufactured from 1987-1994 but is one of the worst series of lights in history, they had unbalanced light and had no venting for dust


The Par Cans were likely purchased sometime in the past 15 years. Par cans are the cheapest fixtures available but are very limited with uses.


On behalf of the light crew I would like to request a total of $3,321.46 for the purchase of the following:




*PRODUCT QUANTITYITEM COSTTOTAL COST*
1ETC Source 4
Ellipsoidal
15-30°
Zoom
(lamp not included)8$360.00*$2,800.002HPL575120 120 volt (Source 4 lamp) 10$32.00*
$320.00
3BTL 500W, 120V lamp4 $25.60*$102.404LL-64514 120V 300W2$12.80* $25.605Rosco #114 Hamburg
Frost
Sheet3
$6.40*
$19.206Glow-in-the-Dark-Tape (23mm X 5mm)
1
$9.68*
$9.687Heat resistant gloves**2$22.29$44.58*Price at the Theatrical Shop with 20% educational discount

**Available here: http://www.grainger.com/product/SHOWA-BEST-Heat-Resistant-Gloves-2EWX3?s_pp=false



With so many fixtures broken the purchase of 8 ETC Source 4 Ellipsoidal would be beneficial to all the groups and people that use the auditorium. The purchase of the new lights would make it possible to properly light the stage and add variety. The addition of 8 Source 4 fixtures may also eliminate the need for _Carol Renae Dance Studio_ to rent lights for their shows. If we were able to use our own lighting for her shows it would be more efficient and cut down on the time needed to add and remove all the fixtures from the catwalk. (Brochure and Specs attached)


The purchase of 10 HPL575120 120 volt lamps is necessary with the purchase of the Source 4 fixtures. The fixtures do not come equipped with lamps so 8 are needed from the start, plus at least 2 spares are ideal.


Most of our current fixtures use the BTL 500W, 120V lamp. Right now we have one fixture that needs to have it's lamp replaced and it is a good idea to have extra spares on hand.


The LL-64514 120V 300W lamp is used by one of our special fixtures. We would like to put bulbs in this fixture to have it available for use in future shows and/or events.


I would like to suggest the purchase of 3 Rosco #114 Hamburg Frost sheets. In our collection of gels we only have 4 diffusers (all small) and it would be nice to be able to have more on hand as well as have enough to defuse the light coming from the par cans.


For safety reasons Glow-in-the-Dark-Tape would be a necessary expendable to use in our theater. During the production of _The Pink Panther Strikes Again, _the platform that went under the curtain became a trip hazard when walking behind the back curtain. The addition of Glow-in-the-Dark-Tape to the edges of the platform would have made it more visible. Also adding the tape to the side of the wenches along the back wall would be ideal to reduce and avoid injury.


We only have 2 pairs of gloves for the light crew. The long, heat resistant pair, has a hole in the palm. It would be ideal to get 2 new pairs of heat resistant gloves to be used by the spotlights and for moving lights.

Other Purchase Suggestions:


Gloves and safety glasses (PPE) to be used while working in the shop.


NFPA 10 compliant, combustible and flammable liquid storage cabinet as described in number three.


----------



## brownnathanial

Our high school purchases a lot of things from our local theatrical shop. They prefer to go there than online since they have built up trust with the business and since they can get them right away.


----------



## Footer

Just read through your PDF... few issues...

Extension cords are able to be used in a theatre for an extended period of time, the 90 day thing does not apply simply because at any time they could be moved.
This is not written code to my knowledge, but in general the industry looks the other way....

Your bigger issue with the extension cords is that they are not SO cable but instead are junior cable which is in violation of NEC section 520.
All rigging should be inspected yearly and documented
Odds are your school already does fire extinguisher checks, discuss this with them, odds are an extinguisher got moved that they don't know about.
OSHA does not apply to students, only employees, so your OSHA codes don't apply. Not saying they shouldn't, but technically they don't. 
Your lighting dealer is ripping you off. 30 bucks for an HPL is insane. Get 2 more quotes... and ditch the S4 zooms. Zoom fixtures are a waste of money in your situation. 
Many of the other things you listed are things you as students could easily do. If you want the recording, record it and do it. Clean that closet out and put up a sign. Go talk to your shop teacher about PPE (Try to get him/her to act as an advisor as well...). Odds are he/she will give you the PPE. 

I applaud your run at this. Just know because you sent it to everyone under the you could get some real push back and people acting in drastic ways. Quoting code at your level could land your with people slapping locks and the doors and walk away. 

In reality what you need to do is to help your faculty establish a maintenance schedule and budget for the room. Get the place squared up and make sure it stays that way, long after you are gone.


----------



## Morte615

Agree with everything posted so far but 2 things I would bring up.

First thing is the extension cord with the damaged end should be pulled IMMEDIATELY! If after a thorough examination of the cable and no other problems found (no stretching, cuts, or other issues) you can probably put a new end on and put back into service till new cabling (SO type) can be implemented.

And issue number two is that you seem to have 2 separate proposals in one document. I would break it out to just safety stuff and the purchase proposal as two separate documents. I would present the safety document first and maybe at the same time, or slightly later, submit the purchase proposal.

Other than that it's a good start, and definitely get a faculty adviser who is willing to help out and bring it up himself.


----------



## brownnathanial

So I can pull the OSHA stuff, The cords are violating NEC 520 (Any suggestions on what to upgrade to), we need to pull that cord ASAP, work on cleaning the room, Rigging should be inspected yearly and documented. Was all the NFPA stuff correct? I really didn't want to start quoting code but nobody would listen to me when I just mentioned what was wrong. Thank you to everybody that has given me input.


----------



## Footer

NEC 520.44 (C) (1) is where you will find the SO cable thing. Proper SO (or SOOW) cable can be purchased from any theatrical retailer and some big box stores. 

Once again though, I would urge you to go talk to your shop teacher. Don't go saying "everything is wrong, I know how to fix it", but instead of approach it in a way that says "I need help". The safety issues you have are the exact same ones your shop teacher and most art teachers face. Do everything you can now that does not cost money. You know what those things are. A proper flamables cabinet is probably sitting somewhere in the district unused. Worst comes to worse you move your flammables to the art teachers spray paint cabinet.


----------



## brownnathanial

Okay, thanks I am going to go talk to our shop teacher in the morning.


----------



## Calc

"...adding the tape to the side of the wenches along the back wall..."

Kidding aside, does your district have anyone in a compliance position? A Safety Committee made up of faculty/staff? As said earlier in the thread, come at it with the "I need help!" angle. If you do it that way, they'll hopefully see it as "I can help this student" rather than "This student is trying to tell me how to do my job."


----------



## BillConnerFASTC

Your door problem is complicated, probably more so than your solution suggests. I - and I don't think anyone - can tell without detailed plans including the dates of design and construction to account for which codes were applicable. It's a common problem though, and hard to fix - and comply with codes - if not designed for initially


----------



## brownnathanial

This isn't really detailed but it is part of a current renovation plan that shows our auditorium. The auditorium was part of an addition in the early 80's (1983 or 1984).


----------



## venuetech

I suspect that a few of your out of service fixtures could be returned to service with minor parts/repair. certainly most parts for the 6" fresnel are currently available, all four of these units likely could be returned to service, for the cost of a lamp, parts and time. perhaps your local vendor can help get them back on line. To me, having a local vendor would be worth the extra cost of a few lamps. Are the lamp caps for the Parellipsphere in a box or drawer?
I was wondering just why there are a number of circuits/dimmers taped over on the catwalk? What kind of dimmers do you have? are they fully functional?

The missing ceiling tiles in the dimmer room would be considered a safety problem also. The blocked vents on the dimmer rack could be problematic.
having loose wire hangers knocking around in an electrical room is unwise, simply asking for trouble.


----------



## brownnathanial

The dimmers taped over are all dead, the lamp caps are sitting on the side, that is what isn't working. Does anybody know any good prices to sell the Kliegl and Parellipsphere for parts or collectors?


----------



## LavaASU

brownnathanial said:


> Proper eye protection should also be used when painting in case of splatter and *when the potential for exploding lamps exist (particularly Xenon projector / spotlight lamps)*. Students should be required to wear gloves when moving wood, platforms, flats, and light fixtures. Proper warning signs need to be installed to remind students of the use of PPE.



Do you have anything that uses Xenon lamps? You did not list any followspots that use them. 

Saying you need gloves for handling Xenon projector lamps is a bit silly since I seriously doubt you have a projector that uses those (usually over $100,000). Also theres no way high school students would be handling a bare lamp anyways-- with the exception of some qualified projectionists, the actual bulb replacement is done by the manufacturer.


----------



## brownnathanial

We don't haave a projector like that I just read about them and added it. We have Altman Dynaspots


----------



## MNicolai

I donated several years ago to a community theater a very similar package of those lighting instruments that we pulled out of a theater being renovated. Main reason for getting rid of them was the time it would've taken to rewire/relamp/repair the instruments wouldn't have paid off for us given the several pallets of Source Four's that arrived in the weeks to follow. The community theater repaired the ones they could, cannibalizing a handful along the way for parts. They still use those lights for many of their shows to this day. The lamps cost more than HPL's, suck up more power, and give off more heat, but they're workhorses that, if maintained, will last for years to come. Likely they'll outlast the production of lamps to put in them.

As for the taped over dimmers, there are a number of reasons for a dimmer to seemingly "fail". That is, the circuit breaker could trip, a raceway's receptacle could have loose electrical terminations, the receptacles could have suffered enough wear and tear to no longer mate adequately the connection between a connector's contacts and the electrical contacts of the receptacle. There's also that the dimmer module could've indeed failed, which in some cases is easier to repair than in others. My point in this is to say that there are a number of different reasons it could seem that those dimmers have failed -- if you have not thoroughly troubleshot them and do not know someone who has and to what extent, then it's possible they are still operational given the proper love and attention. They may be old, but that seems like a suspiciously high number of dimmer mechanisms to have failed.

I've briefly glanced over your letter. Be really careful and judicious of your use of the word "needs". As my high school lit teacher used to say, "You don't need to do my homework. You don't need to come to my classes. You don't need to take my tests. You don't even need to pay your taxes. All you ever _need_ to do in life is_ die_."

"Needs" and "Should" conveys an inappropriate sense of an asserted demand that, if not addressed, will be followed by consequences. As someone who has done similar things to this in his younger years, I'm quite positive your wording isn't intended to be offensive, but you may find a more humble, friendly approach to be far more productive. Just in general when you're working with people, a calmer approach using "would" and "might" and "a potential solution to this would be..." can go a long way.

Also try to catch your bearings on context. "At least one of the extension cords has a damaged plug." If you're going to make a stink about it, know how many cables need repair or retirement. Generally a single cable with a bad end isn't the kind of thing you put in front of the eyes of a building or district manager. That's the kind of thing you put in front of a maintenance electrician and politely ask, "Hey -- we've got this and a couple more cables that have fallen out of repair. Would you be able to repair them for us?" You'd be surprised how rarely you'd hear "No" in response to a question like that, and in a lot of cases if someone did say "No", they'd probably follow it up with an alternative solution.

Most importantly though -- understand the gravity of some of the items on your list. When you dilute your list of legitimate concerns with minor nuisances, you lose credibility and someone reading your document will unconsciously think, "Well, if everything or even most things on this list are as dire as a bad extension cord, what I am spending my time reading this for?"

Some document design advice...

You're the only person who will ever care as much about your list as you do. Make it quick to pick apart the satiable elements of it as is possible for the people who are finding in this in their email inboxes with 200 other emails they'll get that day. That means everything short and concise -- not many complete sentences -- and problems followed immediately by "potential" or "proposed" solutions, preferably formatted with problems in bold, solutions not bolded, and solutions in bullet point form.

An example of how I'd revise one of your comments:


> According to OSHA regulations and NFPA codes there is to be an area at least 3 feet
> long by 2.5 feet wide clearance (or the width of the panel) in front of the electrical panel.
> This safety area is suggested to be marked on the floor (by tape or paint) to discourage
> setting objects in front of the panel.
> 
> Often we find objects (boxes, clothing, bags, chairs, etc.) in the area directly in front of
> the electrical panels and electrical distribution panel (see attached photo #4). To make it
> known not to set items in the 36” by 30” area I suggest marking the area with a bright
> colored tape as well as putting a sign on the front cover of the box. This procedure also
> should be put into affect with the power distribution box located in the tower.



The above comment of yours would turn into the below comment (though honestly, if you have a maintenance electrician and contact them directly, they'll probably get the wheels moving real quick like on getting that closet cleared out).


> *Problem:
> Electrical panels often obstructed by props, costumes, and miscellaneous items. This obstructs access to electrical panels and dimmer rack without climbing over objects or emptying the room, in addition to being a potential fire hazard.*
> 
> _Comments & Proposed Solution:_
> + NFPA calls for a 3' x 2.5' clearance area around electrical panels. A space of this size could be marked in stripes on floor and with sticker on electrical panel.
> + Items in electrical closet in need of place to be stored and organized. Are these items the theater department intends to keep or has not yet decided to throw away. If they want to keep, is there an existing location these items should be located instead of this closet or can space somewhere in the school be allocated for these?




A second example:


> Although no specific code exists for the overhead lighting hoists, it is ideal that they be
> inspected at least once every five years. In this inspection the cables, hoists and pulleys
> should be inspected by a properly certified agency.
> 
> For the safety of the students and faculty I would suggest an inspection of the overhead
> rigging to be a top priority as an accident could be cause major damage to our
> equipment and could inflict injury or death to people on stage.



The above comment of yours would turn into the below comment:


> *Problem:
> No record could be found of last inspection of overhead rigging in theater.*
> 
> _Comments & Proposed Solution:_
> + Has the rigging been inspected recently and records kept elsewhere or record were not made of inspection?
> + For maintenance and insurance purposes, it would be a good idea for inspections to be recorded somewhere and that they be performed routinely if not already. Standard industry practice is generally an inspection of overhead rigging by a qualified professional every 1-2 years. Long-term care of rigging systems ensure a safe, functioning facility for students and can extend life of rigging systems before a major overhaul is necessary. Regular intervals of maintenance now can prevent or put off need for major, expensive projects in coming years.



A third example


> For the most part we have no Personal Protective Equipment (PPE) in place. Title 29 in
> the Code of Federal Regulations says “Employers must ensure that each affected
> employee uses appropriate eye or face protection when exposed to eye or face hazards
> from flying particles”. This code would suggest that while performing certain activities
> eye protection needs to be provided for students. Hand protection is a necessary piece of
> PPE to avoid burns, splinters and cuts from sharp edged or loose wire. All PPE should
> be stored in a easily accessed place with proper singe reminding to use it posted where
> visible.
> 
> PPE needs to be purchased and put into use. Students should be required to wear eye
> protection while using a saw, hammer, staple gun, or crowbar. Proper eye protection
> should also be used when painting in case of splatter and when the potential for
> exploding lamps exist (particularly Xenon projector / spotlight lamps). Students should
> be required to wear gloves when moving wood, platforms, flats, and light fixtures.
> Proper warning signs need to be installed to remind students of the use of PPE.



The above comment of yours would turn into the below comment:


> *Problem: Currently available PPE (Personal Protective Equipment) such as gloves and safety glasses is inadequate for building sets and is being under-utilized by students.*
> 
> _Comments & Proposed Solution:_
> + Sufficient PPE and safety equipment for most scenarios would likely include the following:
> + (x12) Pairs of safety glasses for eye protection
> + (x6) Pairs of leather gloves for working with ropes, splintery lumber, etc.
> + (x1) Full face shield for eye protection
> + (x4) Pairs of earmuffs for hearing protection
> + Recommended that students wear appropriate hearing, eye, and hand protection when working with tools or near potential hazards on stage or in shop.
> + Recommended that policy be adopted to restrict wearing sandals, open-toed shoes, or similar footwear in shop areas to reduce change of stubbing toes, dropping heavy things on exposed feet, or stepping on staples, nails, and splinters that may be on floor during construction process.



Make it really easy for someone to look at your proposed solutions and decide, "We have no reason not to take care of this right now" or "We need to look at this closer before we decide on a course of action." Your document should be easily digestible and give the person reading it a sense that every sentence or phrase on each page has enough value that it's worth their time to read every page through to the end.

Another note for you is that I've noticed your problems and solutions to be reversed. You tend to describe the problem better down where you're supposedly listing the potential fixes, and tend to describe the potential fixes better up where you're supposedly listing the causes. That the problems and their respective solutions are divorced apart from one another in your document is especially discombobulating.

Lastly, be very cautious making assumptions. Just because you don't know if something has been inspected doesn't necessarily mean that it wasn't. If you make broad assumptions about things that other people have already addressed and then claim they have ignored those things -- you lose a lot of credibility really fast and those people who you've offended may get defensive or feel compelled to put you into your place and tell you how mistaken you were about how poorly they've been handling their jobs. (You didn't outright accuse them of being bad at their jobs, but that's the implication as you're telling them what they should be doing better on things that fall within their job description.


----------



## LavaASU

brownnathanial said:


> We don't haave a projector like that I just read about them and added it. We have Altman Dynaspots



And Dynaspots don't use Xenon lamps either.

Saying this to help you out, not to insult-- you do not want to add in random things you read about on the internet. If someone brings up the concern about students working with lamps that could explode, and your answer is oh we don't have any of those I just read about it, you won't win any points.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC

I assume Iowa - helps with which codes - and that this is regards either or both the doors to the dressing rooms or the doors to the corridor?

I'm about to head to airport and not back in office till back from LDI so I may not reply for a while or at least no have time to research. Quick answer is the 4 doors I mention should be part of a one hour wall and should be either 20 minute or 45 minute doors - should be on a metal tag on the butt side of the door and should have closers and latches that operate. Magnetic hold opens tied to fire alarm might work. I have not found the electrically held open latches to be very reliable for a long life and they are very expensive. To be clear, is it teh noise of the latches or the inconvenience of having to open them that is prompting the blocking and taping? If it's just not having them lock, a locksmith should be able to fix it.

Sorry - wrote this early and forgot to post.


----------



## brownnathanial

Bill, we tape the three sets of doors that are in the back of the auditorium (opposite of the stage) that leads to the corridor. You are exactly correct, it is the noise issue. Thank you a lot Nicolai for the suggestion, I am doing it now.


----------



## gafftaper

brownnathanial said:


> Yea! According to OSHA regulations and NFPA codes there is to be an area at least 3 feet long by 2.5 feet wide clearance (or the width of the panel) in front of the electrical panel.


Get some bright yellow tape and mark off the proper clearance area on the floor in front of all electrical panels.


----------



## derekleffew

gafftaper said:


> Get some bright yellow tape and ...


I prefer paint. But...



http://stop-painting.com/floormarking.html


----------



## gafftaper

Wow those are nice!


----------



## brownnathanial

derekleffew said:


> I prefer paint. But...
> 
> 
> http://stop-painting.com/floormarking.html



I have actually seen these before derek, thought about ordering.


----------



## venuetech

> The dimmers taped over are all dead


I hope that your shop teacher or Principal has submitted a work-order to the district maintenance office to have the dimmers repaired.
Often in a school situation things do not get fixed simply because no one has ever informed the maintenance department that it is not working.
They cannot fix something when they do not know that it is broke. So check with your principal and make sure that there is a work order in on the dimmer fix. If not ask that one be submitted.
the main thing they need to know is where the problem is so that the technician can come in and quickly find the problem outlet, be sure to list the all of the dead dimmers.


> Does anybody know any good prices to sell the Kliegl and Parellipsphere for parts or collectors?


I think you should just forget about selling the old fixtures. It could get you into trouble with the law. It is likely that only the school district business office has the authority to sell district equipment. If i were to sell surplus district equipment, our business department could have me arrested for theft, even if i gave them all the proceeds from the sale. (and i would be very quickly unemployed) often it is less hassle for me to toss surplus equipment into the dumpster. Any surplus or disposal of equipment should be discussed with the principal.


> the lamp caps are sitting on the side, that is what isn't working


I cannot tell you how many times i have walked into a space and find the fixtures in one place and the lamp heads in some far removed location.
IMHO they should stay assembled together. at least then you have a chance of repairing whatever might be the problem and returning the fixture to service.


----------



## brownnathanial

I am supposed to meet with the principal at some point (hopefully sooner than later) and I plan to try to get a work order put in then.

We want to have a solid sale proposal to show when we talk to the district about selling them.

When I get a chance I will pair them back up.


----------



## josh88

Still even with a sales proposal, it gets hairy with public schools. A you probably won't get much for them and B it's still school/ district property. Even state institutions have problems sometimes because a higher power technically owns everything. Just don't get your hopes up for much.


Via Tapatalk


----------



## FatherMurphy

If you are indeed in Boone, IA, as is being guessed, then CB member MPowers is near you, as is a branch of the company I work for. Either or both of us would be interested in helping, once things progress to the 'call a contractor' level, for either repairs or replacement parts.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC

Or I'm working on a new G's auditorium in West Dubuque and for a reasonable fee I could give you an objective analysis.


----------



## gafftaper

FatherMurphy said:


> If you are indeed in Boone, IA, as is being guessed, then CB member MPowers is near you, as is a branch of the company I work for. Either or both of us would be interested in helping, once things progress to the 'call a contractor' level, for either repairs or replacement parts.




BillConnerASTC said:


> Or I'm working on a new G's auditorium in West Dubuque and for a reasonable fee I could give you an objective analysis.


We can talk a lot here, but the only way to really help you is to get an expert in your theater to analyze things and give you a plan of action. These are both great solutions, Bill and Michael are both experts who can give you a professional impartial evaluation. Start separate private conversations with both @MPowers and @BillConnerASTC to see what it would cost to get a professional evaluation (we don't allow "sales" in public forums). If Bill's going to be in the area already and if Michael doesn't live that far away, both should be able to do it for a reasonable cost. 

Another option would be to call a local theater, college, university and see if you can find a skilled technician to come in and give you some advice. This would probably cost less than bringing in Bill or Michael, but the results would be a lot less formal and wouldn't hold as much weight with the powers that be, compared to a report from Bill or Michael.


----------



## MPowers

brownnathanial said:


> Okay, thanks I am going to go talk to our shop teacher in the morning.


Although I no longer work for CLE, they are your closest authorized ETC dealer. Contact Jill Norris [email protected] or 515-277-4190 and she will be glad to help select what you really need and what will work best in your space. If you or your instructor call, please tell them I sent you. BTW did we install some new curtains there a couple of years ago??


----------



## cdub260

Footer said:


> Extension cords are able to be used in a theatre for an extended period of time, the 90 day thing does not apply simply because at any time they could be moved.
> This is not written code to my knowledge, but in general the industry looks the other way....



The National Electrical Code addresses this issue.


> NEC 2011 Article 520.5(B) Portable Equipment:
> 
> The wiring for portable switchboards, stage set lighting, stage effects, and other wiring not fixed as to location shall be permitted with approved flexible cords and cables as provided elsewhere in Article 520. Fastening such cables and cords by uninsulated staples or nailing shall not be permitted.



The key word here is portable. You may notice that the word temporary is not used at all in this article. That was deliberate on the part of the people who wrote this section of code. If the equipment can be relocated and is not bolted to the building walls, floor or ceiling, it's portable and can be powered with approved (another key word) flexible cords. There is no time frame given for how long these approved conductors are allowed to sit in place.

As far as what is approved:


> NEC 2011 Article 520.68(A)(1):
> 
> Flexible conductors, including cable extensions, used to supply portable stage equipment shall be listed extra-hard usage cords or cables.




> NEC 2011 Article 400, Table 400.4, Note 6:
> 
> Types G, G-GC, S, SC, SCE, SCT, SE, SEO, SEOO, SO, SOO, ST, STO, STOO, PPE and W shall be permitted for use on theater stages, in garages, and elsewhere where flexible cords are permitted by this code.




> NEC 2011 Article 400, Table 400.4, Note 15:
> 
> Cords that comply with the requirements for outdoor cords and are so listed shall be permitted to be designated as weather and water resistant with the suffix "W" after the code type designation. Cords with the "W" suffix are suitable for use in wet conditions and are sunlight resistant.




Most of the cable in my inventory is labeled SOOW.


----------



## TheaterEd

So you can use an extension cord for many purposes, but your photo earlier implies that you are using SJ cords which are not allowed. I don't remember where, but I remember reading that they could be used for spans of less than 4 feet or something like that, but in my experience, these cords are generally much longer.


----------



## cdub260

TheaterEd said:


> So you can use an extension cord for many purposes, but your photo earlier implies that you are using SJ cords which are not allowed. I don't remember where, but I remember reading that they could be used for spans of less than 4 feet or something like that, but in my experience, these cords are generally much longer.



I'll have to look up the relevant codes later, but you are partially correct, Junior Hard Duty is permitted in limited lengths for adapters, tails and splitters.


----------

